# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ  ΠΑΓΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΨΥΞΗ  BOSCH NO FROST

## jimnaf

Έχω ένα  ψυγείοκαταψύκτη bosch no frost KGU441210E  παρόμοιο με τη φοτο .

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό (χρόνο περίπου) πιάνει πάγο η κατάψυξη  και αναγκάζομαι  και το λύνω 
(η σερμπατινα είναι κρυμμένη πίσωαπό ένα καπάκι ) και με ένα μπιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά   
λιώνω τους πάγους  καθαρίζω σωληνάκια  χνούδια κλπ.

Αυτό γίνεται περίπου κάθε τρεις μήνες  .
Σήμερα  που  μου έκανε τα ίδια  δηλαδή άρχισε να κτυπά το αλαρμ και οι θερμοκρασίες ήταν υψηλές  
παρατήρησα λύνοντας το ότι ο ανεμιστήρας  της κατάψυξης δεν δούλευε.

Πάτησα με το ένα χέρι τον διακόπτη της πόρτας αλλά τίποτα.

Μέτρησα την τάση  βγάζονταςτον ανεμιστήρα  και με πατημένο τον διακόπτηέδειχνε 171 volt 
και χωρίς να πατώ τον διακόπτη  36 volt.
Έδωσα  220 στον ανεμιστήρα  και δουλεύει κανονικά.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει  θα με σώσει από έξοδα.
Ευχαριστώ  για κάθε βοήθεια.

----------


## stefanoszis

σε ποιο σημειο πιανει παγο? στο πατο της καταψυξης ή στη ψυκτρα?

----------


## jimnaf

> σε ποιο σημειο πιανει παγο? στο πατο της καταψυξης ή στη ψυκτρα?


στην  ψυκτρα

----------


## konman

Ο παγος ειναι συμπαγης ή ειναι σαν χιονι.
Γραψε σωστα το Enr του ψυγειου για να δουμε
πιο ακριβος ειναι.

----------


## jimnaf

Στην αρχή είναι σαν χιόνι …μετά σιγά σιγά γίνεται συμπαγής.
Ο ανεμιστήρας  στην κατάψυξηδεν δουλεύει   ….τον έλεγξα  και είναι μια χαρά.
Σήμερα από τα νεύρα μου άνοιξα πάλι την κατάψυξη  που δεν έλεγε να κατεβάσει θερμοκρασία (η συντήρησηδούλευε μια χαρά)  και κούνησα όλα τα καλώδιακαι το πέρασα με το μπιστολάκι για να φύγει το χιόνι  και λίγος πάγος στο κάτω μέρος της ψήκτρας .
Έχει 4 φισακια 
Πριν από λίγο που έβγαλα την Φώτο  είδα ότι  περιέργως  κατέβασε θερμοκρασία και στη κατάψυξη  αλλά ο ανεμιστήρας εξακολουθεί να μην δουλεύει.
Ρε λες να είναι ο διακόπτης της πόρτας.

e-nr.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μέτρησα την τάση βγάζονταςτον ανεμιστήρα και με πατημένο τον διακόπτηέδειχνε 171 volt 
> και χωρίς να πατώ τον διακόπτη 36 volt.


Αυτό θυμίζει να είναι κάτι σαν βρεγμένα (από υγρασία καλώδια) .. γιατί χωρίς να πατάς τον διακόπτη δεν έπρεπε καθόλου ... ούτε 36 βολτ

----------


## jimnaf

*Η επισκευή του ψυγείου ολοκληρώθηκε.*
Αιτίες   
1) Μια αντίσταση απόψυξης καμένη
2) Ασφάλεια θερμική κατεστραμμένη
3) Αισθητήριο ΝTC
ΑΓΟΡΑ ΕΞΑΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ  ΕΔΩ

kgu.jpg

*ΚΟΣΤΟΣ  100Ε*      (Γλύτωσα  επίσκεψη  60Εκαι εργατικά 50Ε= 110Ε)

----------


## lambros73

Αδελφέ καλησπέρα έχω το ίδιο ψυγείο με μάλλον τα ίδια προβλήματα. Η συντήρηση δουλεύει κανονικά στους 2 βαθμούς ή κατάψυξη δουλεύει μερικές φορές στους -18 αλλά συνήθως στους -6, -7 βαθμούς. Ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά κάθε τρις μέρες πρέπει να λιώνω τον πάγο στην ψήκτρα με το πιστολάκι γιατί βρίσκει η φτερωτή του ανεμιστήρας επάνω και κάνει θόρυβο. Άρα μάλλον και εγώ θα πρέπει να αλλάξω κάποιο από τα τρία ανταλλακτικά ή και τα τρία.
20170909_172043.jpg20170909_171857.jpg20170909_173103.jpg

----------


## lambros73

Καμία προταση απο που να αρχίσω;

----------


## tipos

Λαμπρο ο παγος που πιανει ειναι μονο στο σημειο της πρωτης φωτο η γεμιζει παγο ολο το στοιχειο?
Και μια συμβουλη,το πιστολακι κανει ζημια,κανονικα πρεπει να λιωνει μονος του ο παγος.

----------


## lambros73

Οχι Σάκη μονό σε εκείνο το σημείο πιάνει πάγο

----------


## tipos

Δυστηχως το προβλημα ειναι ψυκτικο και οχι ηλεκτρικο.Εφοσον ο παγος σχηματιζεται μονο στο σημειο της φωτο αυτο σημαινει οτι το ψυγειο δεν μπορει να γεμισει ολο το evaporator με αποτελεσμα να εχεις ολα τα συμτωματα που εχεις περιγραψει.Αυτο μπορει να συμβαινει λογο διαροης-χαμηλης συμπιεσης μοτερ-φραγμου.Κατα τη γνωμη μου θα πρεπει να καλεσεις ψυκτικο.

----------


## lambros73

Τωρα δουλευει κνονικα στους -18, το πρωί μπορει να έχει παει στους -7 και το μεσημερι πάλι στους -18. Να υποθέσω ότι θέλει μοτέρ γιατι το δικό του δεν δουλεύει σωστα. μηπως να κοιτάω για καινούριο τελικά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τωρα δουλευει κνονικα στους -18, το πρωί μπορει να έχει παει στους -7 και το μεσημερι πάλι στους -18.


Θα μας ενδιέφερε να μας πεις κατά την γνώμη σου λεπτομέρειες στις παραπάνω διακυμάνσεις (+ χρονικά διαστήματα ) τι συμβαίνει ως προς τον συμπιεστή και ανεμιστήρες . (π.χ. από -18 για να πάει στους -7 τι από τα 2 λειτουργούσε? ή όχι?). Γιατί αν μας πεις ότι από -18 για να πάει στους -7 , δεν λειτουργούσε π.χ. ο συμπιεστής ή λειτουργούσε αυτός αλλά όχι ο ανεμιστήρας (και για πόσα χρονικά διαστήματα μεταξύ αυτών των διακυμάνσεων θερμοκρασιών ) . Ίσως να βγουν άλλα πιθανά συμπεράσματα .
Η επαναφορά από -7 και πάλι στους -18 δεν μου εμπνέει δυσλειτουργία στο ψυκτικό κύκλωμα.

----------


## lambros73

Ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει αδιάλειπτα, μέχρι που πιάνει πάγο στο σημείο και κάνει θόρυβο γιατί βρίσκει η φτερωτή επάνω (κάθε δυο τρις μέρες λιώνω τον πάγο με το σεσουάρ). για τον συμπιεστή δεν ξέρω να σας πω, πάντως το μοτέρ το ακούω αμέσως, με το που λιώνω τον πάγο και βάζω την συσκευή σε λειτουργία. Αυτή την στιγμή είναι στους -18 από χτες το μεσημέρι. Αν δεν αναγκαζόμουνα να λιώνω τον πάγο ίσως να έμενε εκεί για μέρες ,μέχρι κάποια στιγμή να πέσει πάλι στους -7. Το περίεργο είναι ότι παίζει συνήθως σε αυτές τις δύο θερμοκρασίες (-7, -1 :Cool: . Η συντήρηση πάντα σταθερή στους +2.  Γι΄ αυτό σκέφτομαι μήπως φταίει ο αισθητήρας της αντίστασης ή και η ίδια η αντίσταση.

----------


## lambros73

Καμία προταση απο που να αρχίσω;

----------


## Anni

Γεια σας έχω το Bosch no frost κ πιάνει συνέχεια παγο στην αρχή σαν χιόνι κ μετα γίνεται συμπαγή!Το έχω βγάλει ήδη μια φορά από την πρίζα για 48 ώρες κ μετα απο μέρες πάλι τα ίδια

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Αρχικά κάνε απόψυξη και βάλτο να δουλέψει. Βάλε θερμόμετρο στην κατάψυξη και δες σε πόσο χρόνο η θερμοκρασία πέφτει στους -18. Αν αργεί πολύ να κατεβάσει ψύξη το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυκτικό , όπως ανέφερε ο Σάκης. Κάνε την μέτρηση και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Anni

Έλα να την αποφυγή κ όλο με την ψύξη πέφτει κανονικά στους -18 αλλά τώρα την έχω άδεια κ πάλι αρχίζει πάγος από την άκρη της πόρτας της καταψυξης

----------


## Anni

Έκανα την αποψυξη

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Σε πόσο χρόνο κατέβηκε η θερμοκρασία -18? Στη συντήρηση τι θερμοκρασία έχεις? Αν έχεις πάγο στην άκρη της πόρτας δες το λάστιχο.

----------


## Anni

Κανονικά γρήγορο ήταν!!Το λάστιχο το έχω αλλάξει 6 χρόνια πριν να το αλλάξω πάλι???

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το "κανονικά γρήγορο ήταν " είναι σχετικό . Πες μου σε πόσο χρόνο κατέβηκε -18. Επίσης , το αν θέλει λάστιχο δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω δια μαγείας. Πρέπει να ανεβάσεις φωτο

----------

